# is there a TV wall mount with vertical adjustment?



## gregzoll

You are not going to get anything decent for $150. Look on ebay, etc.. A lot of reason why you do not see many mounts with vertical adjustments, is due to after a while a lot of the cheap ones fail, the better ones have securing nuts to stop them from dropping down out of adjustment.

BTW, they are called Articulating TV Wall mounts. http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...c&fr=att-portal&rd=pref&pqstr=articulating tv


----------



## ddawg16

You need to use some caution when mounting above a fireplace....especially if your using the fireplace.....heat.

As for the angle....Ours is above the fireplace....we are NOT using the fireplace right now....tired of cleaning it out...and I live in California...it's not like it gets real cold.....I plan to convert it to gas when I'm done with the 2-story addition.

With that said....why is the angle going to hurt your neck. The below pic is of our fireplace before we installed the TV...the TV is right where the mirror is. Angle is perfect.

Ok.....photobucket is not working....i'll post the pic as soon as they become alive....

Ok...photobucket working now....


----------



## MLMIB

do you have a picture of with the TV up? how far from the TV is your seating from the TV? just curious what your viewing angle. My seating is fairly close (12 ft) and I might gain 2 ft when I mount it back above the TV but I'm afraid when I mount it above the mantel (it'll be with a base ~5ft up) it'll be to much of a look up.


----------



## ddawg16

No fresh pictures....but...the TV is EXACTLY where the mirror is....flat panel 40". It is about 12' from the TV to where we sit.

Also note that our fireplace is a bit higher than normal. I would estimate the bottom of the TV is about 5'. Angle is perfect. Our TV mount allows you to angle the TV down....I maybe have it at 10 deg.

If you relaxing on the couch with your head relaxing on the back of the couch....perfect angle...


----------



## Jay 78

Is a projector screen out of the question?


----------



## timbozi

MLMIB, did you find a solution? I too want to do exactly what you've posted and am looking for a good way to do it. Was thinking of a custom arm system that would allow the tv to pull out and extend down for daily viewing and then slide back up above mantel height for entertaining etc. Would love to see what you came up with!

Thanks!


----------



## GBrackins

timbozi,

welcome to the forum!

one area of caution is the warranty on your tv. typically installing a tv above a fireplace will void your warranty as the heat plays heck with the electronics. if you must do this make sure to have a deep mantel in an attempt to direct the heat away from the tv above.

Good luck!


----------



## ktkelly

GBrackins said:


> timbozi,
> 
> welcome to the forum!
> 
> one area of caution is the warranty on your tv. typically installing a tv above a fireplace will void your warranty as the heat plays heck with the electronics. if you must do this make sure to have a deep mantel in an attempt to direct the heat away from the tv above.
> 
> Good luck!




Sorry, but I'll have to disagree with this one. Show me where it says that in the warranty....



The worst thing I see is these guys advertising on Craigslist, and the like, that will mount your flat panel for $99.00.

Power cords run in the wall, etc, etc. All illegal and dangerous. None of these guys have any insurance, so if something does go wrong, you're out of luck. They get hurt while on your property, you are responsible for their medical bills forever. 


Ask yourself, would you hire a doctor to do a heart transplant that advertised on CL?



That said, you would want a professional that will not only mount the panel, but will include power surge protection, something other than a cheap Chinese mount, as well as have proof of liability and workers comp insurance...


Cheap isn't the way to go with this kind of stuff.


----------



## GBrackins

it's ok if you disagree with me .....

I did not say all tv's (maybe there are some out there made specially for this type of installation) I said typically ......

you should follow the installation and safety instructions provided by the manufacturer when installing your tv.


----------



## timbozi

Thanks for the heads-up guys. Living in San Diego, i'm not too worried about using the fireplace 

Just trying to find that balance between form & function!


----------



## leonharthagans

I recently mounted my TV with the Down and Out mount from http://www.DynamicMounting.com

I mounted it on my fireplace and this was the only option that I found for adjusting the TV vertically. It's a great mount


----------



## 747

Nice legs and mantle on your fireplace:thumbsup:


----------



## MLMIB

Thought it'd be appropriate to follow up. I ended up getting the mount from www.dynamicmounting.com and am quite pleased with it. It's sturdy, mounting is fairly straight forward and allows for both the viewing angle that I want (when I pull it down) and the nice clean look when we put it back up. Also, it rotates the tv down when put up so we do leave it up quite a bit.

anyway, here are a few pictures of what it looks like now.




























Also, the shipping company dinged it up and the dynamic mounting people were quick to fix it, so I was pleased with the experience.

PS- please ignore the mess, haven't gotten to cleaning it all up since I was still pulling a few wires and getting the stuff exactly where I want it.


----------



## jg8926

*Any updates on the Dynamic Mount?*

This looks like a decent mount. I'm looking for something like their downward motion pivoting model. Do you have something like this already?
Thx, Jose.


----------



## concretemasonry

I just closed up my fireplace opening and finished it off.

I mounted an articulate TV mount to the brick and can swing it about 150 degrees when the arm is extended out. No need to tilt it down because it is at a good height.

I could never see why people build fireplaces in the first place.

Dick


----------



## alanlw

*Great up and down mount*

I recently got a different up and down mount. It also swivels left and right, and tilts. It's high quality, had great instructions and installed easy.

It has 2 pistons attached (like you find on a car hatchback) which makes it super easy to lift up and down. And it was not too expensive. Its called MantelMount -- you can easily find them with a google search.

Hope that helps!


----------

